# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Τι υλικά χρειάζεται ένα stand παπαγάλων??

## Giwrgos13

Οπως σας ειπα πριν λεγο σε ενα θεμα θελω να φτιαξω ενα σταντ παπαγαλων για το κοκατιλακι μου! τι υλικα θα χρειαστω γι αυτο??? ειναι δυσκολο?? ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπορείς να πάρεις ιδέες από παιδιά εδώ που κατάφεραν και έφτιαξαν πολύ όμορφα στάντ !!  Ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω λινκ και εύχομαι να μας παρουσιάσεις κάτι εξίσου όμορφο !!
*
*Το stand του Μίκυ*


*Μικρό δεντράκι για σταντ (Φωτογραφίες κοκατιλ)*


*Μία άνετη γωνίτσα.... Το δικό μας σταντ!*




*Και εδώ με ποια κλαδιά μπορείς να προχωρήσεις 

**Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*


 ::

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο χρειαζεσαι μια ξυλινη πλατφορμα για να το τοποθετησεις, ροδακια εαν θελεις, βιδες, και γωνιες για να το στερεωσεις. εδω θα βρεις πολλα παραδειγματα για να καθοδηγηθεις Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. επισης θα δωσεις μεγαλη προσοχη!! με τι ξυλα θα το κανεις. μερικα ειναι ιδιαιτερα τοξικα, Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή? καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Χρειάζεται μονο φαντασία και ασφαλη υλικα...  :winky: 

Να το δικο μου

----------


## Giwrgos13

Θα τα διαβασω ολα και θα σας πω    :Character0005:

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τελικα μετα απο αυτα τα θεματα δεν μου φανηκε δυσκολη δουλεια!! Απο δευτερα αρχιζω να φτιαχνω!!! ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!!!

----------


## Athina

Πως πάει η κατασκευή?

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τώρα, θα είναι -φαντάζομαι- ήδη έτοιμη!
 ................είναι Γιώργο;;;

----------

